# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Hgh sources

## THE HOGG

I have seen a few places on the net that offer "legal" gh with a prescription you get from them. Are we aloud to discuss them here? I know its a no source deal here, just wondering since they are "supposed" to be legal.

----------

